# DSLR upgrade tips



## nordica (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,
I bought a used Canon digital rebel / 300d back in 2006 with a Sigma 18-50 1:3.5-5.6 DC and a Sigma 55-200 1:4-5.6 DC. They've been through a lot and still work fine but lately I've felt pretty uninspired and feel it's about time for an upgrade as I'd like to get back into it more seriously.


Now, I know that generally you're better off spending money on lenses than on the body but quite a bit must have happened since the 300d came. New semi-pros are a bit too pricey for me given my needs (allround hobby/creative outlet sort of use..) but I've seen there are some quite affordable second hand 40D:s on the market and that people still seem to think it's a good camera. Does that seem like a good alternative? (Fx saw one today in good condition with a Sigma 17-70mm F2.8-4.5 DC MACRO with some extra stuff for 4200 sek/~$600). Or would I be better off putting a better lens on my old camera (keeping in mind that I couldn't afford anything top end) even if it's pretty ancient by now? 


grateful for any advice!


----------



## toughsamurai (Jun 13, 2012)

Since you dont want to spend more for high ends. Try with T2i or T3i.


----------



## alice22 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have upgraded twice on that range of cameras. The main difference between them is in mega pixels. Depends what you want to use them for. I take the lenses along with me with the new camera. So far they have all worked.


----------



## zcar21 (Jun 14, 2012)

:thumbup: for the 40d. Seems like a good bargain.


----------



## Like_Breathing (Jun 27, 2012)

The 40D is still a good camera, but also consider the 550D.
In terms of glass I have the Sigma 17-70 f/2.8-4 which I'm very pleased with.

Most of my India pics (see my sig) were taken with the 17-70 and a 550D.


----------

